
English as a programming language - dave_chenell
https://github.com/pannous/english-script/
======
blackle
In my opinion making a programming language more like a spoken language will
just add more confusion. To an english speaker, the phrase "take every number
in the list X and add five" means the same as "add five to each number in the
list X", but in many cases these natural language compilers cannot recognize
that.

~~~
pliftkl
The spoken language has some horrible holes in it. A couple of my favorite
examples: "You cannot put too much salt in a margarita" (which has two
completely opposite meanings) and "I did not say he beat his dog" (which can
have seven different underlying meanings depending on where you put the
inflection).

~~~
blackle
Yeah, inflection is really interesting. Now I'm reading the examples for this
programming language and putting emphasis on random words, lol

------
werber
This looks like an amazing way to introduce programming concepts. So cool!

------
kevingoslar
This reminds me of AppleScript. Super easy to read, very hard to write.

------
stormcrowsx
It looks like a verbose Python.

